# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  2,500 grafts FUE procedure with PRP

## Milindjain

Hi guys!

I am Milind from Nashik, Maharashtra. 

I want to share my experienceI am 29 years old and have been losing my hair for about 8 years and it has been devastating to me.

I really happy with the amazing result of hair transplant procedure at Dezire Clinic, Pune. Had a great experience with Dr. Prashant Yadav. I was in conversation with their office before a month and scheduled my 2,500 grafts FUE procedure with PRP on 12/10/2017.

Before the procedure, Dr. Prashant and I discussed my goals and where I wanted my hairline to be and we were in agreement on that. I was not going for an unrealistic hairline, just a reinforced one which filled in empty spots. He then took my pre-procedure photos and then shaved the back and sides of the head to do the extraction. He then started with the remaining procedure. Only the anaesthesia injections were painful. Other than the operation was just fine. 

So overall Im really very pleased with my experience with Dr. Prashant and his staff. Staff is really co-operative and professional as well. I did the ton of research before I went with Dr. Prashant and he fits with all my requirements. Thanks to Dezire team for giving me the confidence. 

http://dezireclinic.in/hair-transplant-result/

----------


## CharlesRobinson

I know about the PRP treatment  rather than the FUE 

PRP treatment;
1. A thin needle is injected into the scalp inserting Platelet Rich Plasma that helps in regeneration of blood cells.
2. In this treatment, the platelet count is increased and the healing factor of the body is augmented.
3. PRP Therapy is a time-saving procedure. It takes approximately 60 minutes to perform and gives natural and beautiful end results.
4. There are no side-effects of the treatment; all you need is to get multiple needles injected.

----------

